# Anyone else have a 4 legged fishing buddy?



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Okay this guy sets in our man cave and waits to go not only fishing but anywhere I go. We were fishing in Tennessee at Lake Douglass and they had several dogs that were to be put to sleep. I knew stopping by was a mistake lol. My wife insisted we save this one! Having said that, he now owns the man cave and the entire house. He has largely become our kid since ours are all grown and gone. Appropriately named Smoky from the mountains he hails from, he has been not only saved but christened the King! I've had empty seats on my boats that he fills cause I hate going alone. Smoky is painful to take cause I can't leave any lures on my rods. Heaven forbid he would get stuck by a hook, ugh I'd feel horrible. Anyone else have 4 legged fishing buddies and how do you deal with lures and such on your poles to keep them safe?


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Well first off - bless you for saving that good looking pup. Man's best friend. Our dogs are old and never got one of the 2 to be my fishing buddy but the next pup we get is going to be my fishing buddy. Always wanted a good friend to go fishing with that don't drink my beer, use my tackle, have to wait on to leave, talk to much - ect. Now if you could only teach you dog to clean fish my other buddies wouldn't get on my boat again  I'd love a fishing buddy dog !!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

My little buddy Jackson never misses a trip...that he knows about. 

He's 12 now and he knows the sound of the boat keys and goes banana's when he hears em jingle. He LOVES to go fishing!!


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Dragline said:


> Well first off - bless you for saving that good looking pup. Man's best friend. Our dogs are old and never got one of the 2 to be my fishing buddy but the next pup we get is going to be my fishing buddy. Always wanted a good friend to go fishing with that don't drink my beer, use my tackle, have to wait on to leave, talk to much - ect. Now if you could only teach you dog to clean fish my other buddies wouldn't get on my boat again  I'd love a fishing buddy dog !!


Well, you'll be surprised how happy he/she is to go. Think your buddy is happy to be there? No compression they love getting in the boat. He does eat a bit of my lunch and I do carry water for him and a bowl. He does not drink Lake water. I love to pull into shore and allow him to investigate the surroundings. Occasionally he will go for a splash around which gets water all over the boat but who cares, it cleans. He never wants to go home, has never broke my poles, never makes excessive noise, never casts over me, will go at anytime early or late so there are some good things. He does not help with the boat launch either lol. I will say he lacks in conversation skills but I have buddies that are worse. I actually think a lab or something like that may be a better choice for a fishing buddy but I can't complain much as he is a faithful, loving and wonder empty seat pal. Good luck in your search and let us know if you get one.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

TClark said:


> My little buddy Jackson never misses a trip...that he knows about.
> 
> He's 12 now and he knows the sound of the boat keys and goes banana's when he hears em jingle. He LOVES to go fishing!!


Awww he is adorable! I need to get mine a sweater or jacket like that! Looks like you gave him a warm seat too, I need to do that! I guess I'm not alone, good!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks Den. One time we didn't want to take him because of the cold and my wife put him in the bathroom with food and water while we was gone.
I felt guilty all day long leaving him home.
When we got home we were in the process of unloading and my wife let him out to pee. Well, he NEVER goes through the gate without one of us or is on his lead.

He ran through the gate and was begging to get in the car to go fishing. I wanted to cry, he waited all day for us...ears laid back and so excited! I felt like a real creepo....lol.

Right then and there I said never again will leave the little guy home. He never bothers a thing, sleeps most of the time but loves to put his paws on the edge of the rail and sniff and look around...eats drinks and goes back to sleep.

I had a heart transplant is 2012 and through the years leading up to that point Jackson was always right there for me through the worst of times. I honestly don't think I'd a made it without him.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

DenOhio said:


> View attachment 221966
> Okay this guy sets in our man cave and waits to go not only fishing but anywhere I go. We were fishing in Tennessee at Lake Douglass and they had several dogs that were to be put to sleep. I knew stopping by was a mistake lol. My wife insisted we save this one! Having said that, he now owns the man cave and the entire house. He has largely become our kid since ours are all grown and gone. Appropriately named Smoky from the mountains he hails from, he has been not only saved but christened the King! I've had empty seats on my boats that he fills cause I hate going alone. Smoky is painful to take cause I can't leave any lures on my rods. Heaven forbid he would get stuck by a hook, ugh I'd feel horrible. Anyone else have 4 legged fishing buddies and how do you deal with lures and such on your poles to keep them safe?


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice to see and hear about the faithful companions of other fishermen. You can see Teddy and I on a Canadian island in my photo. This was right after he stole a friend's sandwich after I warned him not to leave it on a rock. He's with me on every trip and loves dock diving whether it be for fun or competing. Thanks for the nice write up DenOhio.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Mickey said:


> Nice to see and hear about the faithful companions of other fishermen. You can see Teddy and I on a Canadian island in my photo. This was right after he stole a friend's sandwich after I warned him not to leave it on a rock. He's with me on every trip and loves dock diving whether it be for fun or competing. Thanks for the nice write up DenOhio.


So nice to see that pup with you. Yup, they'll eat your sandwich and you can't even get mad lol. Mine for sure never dock dives but I'm sure that would be awesome. I'd say Teddy is also king of the castle no doubt.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

FINMAN said:


> View attachment 222073
> View attachment 222074


He is soooooo cute. I bet he loves searching the banks too. I love fishing pups. It warms my heart that folks love their pets as I do.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

TClark said:


> Thanks Den. One time we didn't want to take him because of the cold and my wife put him in the bathroom with food and water while we was gone.
> I felt guilty all day long leaving him home.
> When we got home we were in the process of unloading and my wife let him out to pee. Well, he NEVER goes through the gate without one of us or is on his lead.
> 
> ...


Wow that is a wonderful tribute to you and him. Brings joy to my heart that someone loves his pet that much. We could never love them as much as they love us. Great read TY


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

The only one of the three we have that I think would like it is smaller than some of the lures I throw. I'm sure he'd have fun but I'd be a wreck watching after him.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

MuskyFan said:


> The only one of the three we have that I think would like it is smaller than some of the lures I throw. I'm sure he'd have fun but I'd be a wreck watching after him.


lol I bet he would love it but I agree that you have to be conscience of them being onboard. You either toss monster lures or the dog should not have been put in the dryer????


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

DenOhio said:


> lol I bet he would love it but I agree that you have to be conscience of them being onboard. You either toss monster lures or the dog should not have been put in the dryer????


Muskie lures and he is a small Yorkie. Was about 1.5 lbs (@ 6 mos) when we got him. About 5 now. He likes to eat.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

MuskyFan said:


> Muskie lures and he is a small Yorkie. Was about 1.5 lbs (@ 6 mos) when we got him. About 5 now. He likes to eat.


Actually my wife loves Yorkies and would like to get one. I'll admit they are cute lil critters. He must have been a tea cup or runt of the litter. I want a lab next she wants a Yorkie so I'm sure we too will have one.


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

EitherFishOrCutBait said:


> View attachment 222575


OMG I love that dog lol! Soooooo sweet. Spoiled rotten too no doubt!


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

My fishin buddy, our boxer Rapala. She LOVES wading the creek and but is a basket case in the boat, she won't sit still and I'd hate to see her tangle with muskie lures.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> My fishin buddy, our boxer Rapala. She LOVES wading the creek and but is a basket case in the boat, she won't sit still and I'd hate to see her tangle with muskie lures.


My son has a boxer too. He bought his own house and took him away. Like you, although I never tried taking him I bet he would be a handful in the boat. I love the name you choose lol. They are lovers for sure and I miss his a lot. They are for sure like kids and part of the family.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a shih tzu I took on my dad's boat once and he behaved just fine. He mostly just sat in the bottom. Usually i'm on the causeway at pymatuning, though I've been to seneca twice. Mine behaves well. I just make sure I put lures away. Any lure i'm using is attached to a rod and in the water. Under the bridge at pymatuning, he gets a bit annoyed by the traffic or if i'm outta site or when he's getting restless he barks at me not being at his side. That's usually sign it's time to go. He's really like a young child. 

Anybody here seen me and my furbaby under the bridge at pymatuning and been annoyed by him, i'm sorry!


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

matticito said:


> I have a shih tzu I took on my dad's boat once and he behaved just fine. He mostly just sat in the bottom. Usually i'm on the causeway at pymatuning, though I've been to seneca twice. Mine behaves well. I just make sure I put lures away. Any lure i'm using is attached to a rod and in the water. Under the bridge at pymatuning, he gets a bit annoyed by the traffic or if i'm outta site or when he's getting restless he barks at me not being at his side. That's usually sign it's time to go. He's really like a young child.
> 
> Anybody here seen me and my furbaby under the bridge at pymatuning and been annoyed by him, i'm sorry!


That's sweet! I guess we just have to keep all the lures in a safe space. I love to take him but he will wanna go to shore and go pee and sniff. Still I take him on occasion cause he loves it. They are for sure like kids and we love as such.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

My Jackson is part Shih Tzu and part Jack Russell. When he was a puppy he would be bouncing off the walls non stop...wow the energy he had!! 
The only way to get him to stop or take a break was to put a Walmart bag handle around his neck...he was scared to death of an empty bag....lol...he'd just FREEZE...too too funny.
He is very well behaved in the boat sits and looks and sniffs then time for a nap. Up for a drink and snack, look and sniff, then back to sleep.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

TClark said:


> My Jackson is part Shih Tzu and part Jack Russell. When he was a puppy he would be bouncing off the walls non stop...wow the energy he had!!
> The only way to get him to stop or take a break was to put a Walmart bag handle around his neck...he was scared to death of an empty bag....lol...he'd just FREEZE...too too funny.
> He is very well behaved in the boat sits and looks and sniffs then time for a nap. Up for a drink and snack, look and sniff, then back to sleep.


Yeah, mine stays busy in the boat and lures all over makes me nervous. I take lots rods and reels with lures. I guess I have to just take two rods when I go!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Same here, usually 6 rods, 8 if lead core fishing.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

When we took my shih tzu on pymi, there were 4 of us in a lund and easily 2 rods per person. Any unused rods were strapped down and likely without lures. I'm pretty sure we were all using 2 rods except for my wife. Just gotta be careful and put stuff away. Having to put stuff away has been keeping me better organized. I make sure I put the lure back in the case I got it from.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

matticito said:


> When we took my shih tzu on pymi, there were 4 of us in a lund and easily 2 rods per person. Any unused rods were strapped down and likely without lures. I'm pretty sure we were all using 2 rods except for my wife. Just gotta be careful and put stuff away. Having to put stuff away has been keeping me better organized. I make sure I put the lure back in the case I got it from.


Yeah, neat is king and man I'm not great at that. I usually have lures out, boxes open, rods everywhere. I just gotta get more organized when I take mine! Maybe my wife would go and keep me organized lol.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

We have a 9# Multe-Pom that absolutely owns me. Has to go everywhere with us, every vacation, holiday, everywhere. As much as I hate to admit it, she has her own seat that attaches to the counter in the kitchen so she can sit with us when we eat. We take the seat to Foley Beach when we go down cause dogs are allowed to sit with their owners at outside restaurant tables. Although I want to take her fishing, I too am afraid she could get into mischief with lures and such in the boat.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Specwar said:


> We have a 9# Multe-Pom that absolutely owns me. Has to go everywhere with us, every vacation, holiday, everywhere. As much as I hate to admit it, she has her own seat that attaches to the counter in the kitchen so she can sit with us when we eat. We take the seat to Foley Beach when we go down cause dogs are allowed to sit with their owners at outside restaurant tables. Although I want to take her fishing, I too am afraid she could get into mischief with lures and such in the boat.


How sweet, mine is very respectful at the table but lays by my foot. He never begs cause he knows I save some for him. But it depends on if it's okay for him to eat. We do take him on our vacations to my family that all live in Florida. We don't take him to eat but now you gave me an idea for outside dining. My family lives from Naples to Clearwater Beach so there is lots of outside dining areas. But I think you may be the winner for spoiled 4 leg partner. Awesome!!!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Hope this works. Attached is the infamous Miss Ella Bella, who controls my mortal soul.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

And her in her "puppy chair". I sometime find myself apologizing for the way we treat our pets.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

T


Specwar said:


> Hope this works. Attached is the infamous Miss Ella Bella, who controls my mortal soul.


How cute you win! The most spoiled dog ever award. I thought I was bad but nope you all win! Cute as a button.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Specwar said:


> And her in her "puppy chair". I sometime find myself apologizing for the way we treat our pets.


Cute as all get out! That is one lucky pup dog right there.


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

My buddy, Rapala. Earned his name by getting 3/3 treble hooks in his snout as a 3 week old pup. Neighbor gave him to me on account of he had 8 brothers/sisters. He was house trained from the first night I had him(except 1 time he peed on my Christmas tree...).
As soon as I would load my flat bottom, he would take off runnin and jump in. First time out, he seen a bird...dashed from the back to the front of the boat, couldn't stop, and rolled over the side! Was scared to death of water after that...never learned to swim, but Always had to ride and sit on the back seat. The ole rowboat leaks a little, so he'd come up to get a drink every now and again. Every time I caught a fish, he'd leave post to come put his nose on it. He would leave in the morning and come back home when I got home from work. Had over 200 stitches in his lifetime (coyotes and barbed wire fences got him) Was run over 3x, but always got right back up and ran haha. Had him 6 yrs. until the coyotes finally got him. I thought he was indestructible!


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

maynard said:


> My buddy, Rapala. Earned his name by getting 3/3 treble hooks in his snout as a 3 week old pup. Neighbor gave him to me on account of he had 8 brothers/sisters. He was house trained from the first night I had him(except 1 time he peed on my Christmas tree...).
> As soon as I would load my flat bottom, he would take off runnin and jump in. First time out, he seen a bird...dashed from the back to the front of the boat, couldn't stop, and rolled over the side! Was scared to death of water after that...never learned to swim, but Always had to ride and sit on the back seat. The ole rowboat leaks a little, so he'd come up to get a drink every now and again. Every time I caught a fish, he'd leave post to come put his nose on it. He would leave in the morning and come back home when I got home from work. Had over 200 stitches in his lifetime (coyotes and barbed wire fences got him) Was run over 3x, but always got right back up and ran haha. Had him 6 yrs. until the coyotes finally got him. I thought he was indestructible!


OMG that is a great read thanks for sharing it with us. That's a bunch of stiches he had wow. The reading was funny, interesting and enjoyed by many I'm sure! He was quite the dog. Mine did do the Christmas tree once too. Thanks so much! Sad the coyotes got him but I bet it wasn't an easy task for them!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Great pics and story Josh, so sorry for your loss!!


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Thanks TClark...you know me?!?


TClark said:


> Great pics and story Josh, so sorry for your loss!!


----------

